# GNC Mega Men pills



## I Are Baboon (Apr 17, 2002)

Why do they smell so bad?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2002)

Could be B vitamins, although I do not know what's in them.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Could be B vitamins, although I do not know what's in them.



Frickin' _everything_ is in them.  



Vitamin A (100% as beta-Carotene) 10000 IU 200% 
Vitamin C (as Ascorbic Acid) 300 mg 500% 
Cholecalciferol 200 IU 50% 
Vitamin E (as Natural d-alpha Tocopheryl Acetate) 100 IU 333% 
Vitamin K (Phytonadione) 75 mcg 94% 
Vitamin B-1 (as Thiamin Mononitrate) 30 mg 2000% 
Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2) 30 mg 1765% 
Niacin 30 mg 150% 
Vitamin B-6 (as Pyridoxine Hydrochloride) 30 mg 1500% 
Folic Acid 400 mcg 100% 
Vitamin B-12 (as Cyanocobalamin) 30 mcg 500% 
Biotin 250 mcg 83% 
Pantothenic Acid (as Calcium d-Pantothenate) 30 mg 300% 
Calcium (as Calcium Citrate Malate) 200 mg 20% 
Iodine (as Potassium Iodide) 150 mcg 100% 
Magnesium (as Magnesium Oxide) 100 mg 25% 
Zinc (as Zinc Oxide) 25 mg 167% 
Selenium (as Selenium Yeast) 100 mcg 143% 
Copper (as Cupric Oxide) 2 mg 100% 
Manganese (as Manganese Gluconate) 5 mg 250% 
Chromium (as Chromium Picolinate) 50 mcg 42% 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Damiana Leaves Powder (Turnera aphrodisiaca) 70 mg **  
Korean White Ginseng Root Powder (Panax Ginseng) 70 mg **  
Oat Straw Powder (Avena sativa) 70 mg **  
Deodorized Garlic Powder (Allium Sativa) 50 mg **  
Oyster Extract Complex Powder 50 mg **  
Saw Palmetto Berries Powder (Serenoa repens) 50 mg **  
L-Cysteine 50 mg **  
Nettle Leaf Powder (Urtica dioica) 30 mg **  
Pumpkin Seed Meal (Cucurbita pepo) 30 mg **  
Citrus Bioflavonoids Complex 25 mg **  
Choline (as Choline Bitartrate) 10 mg **  
Inositol 10 mg **  
para-Aminobenzoic Acid (PABA) 10 mg **  
L-Methionine 10 mg **  
alpha-Lipoic Acid 5 mg **  
Lutein 500 mcg **  
Lycopene 350 mcg **  
Silica (as Silicon Dioxide) 10 mcg


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2002)

Are you talking about the Ultra Mega Gold?? If so that is what I take!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 17, 2002)

Personally, I take the pills for the nettle leaf powder, but that's just me.


----------



## Fade (Apr 17, 2002)

The herbs man it's the herbs


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2002)

That's not the gold.....They are higher potency!


----------



## Rob_NC (Apr 17, 2002)

Damn, looks like you could get the same thing from eating a hay bale, along with a few bugs and mice (protein).


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> That's not the gold.....They are higher potency!



The gold are higher potency?  I thought 2000% of my B-1 RDA was enough!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2002)

Ultra mega gold...

Supplement Facts 
Serving Size: Two Tablets 
Servings Per Container: 45 

Amount per Serving % Daily Value 


Vitamin A (75% as Betatene beta-Carotene; 25% as Acetate)  20000 IU 400% 

Vitamin C (as Ascorbic Acid)  500 mg 833% 

Vitamin D (as Cholecalciferol)  400 IU 100% 

Vitamin E (as d-alpha Tocopheryl Succinate)  300 IU 1000% 

Thiamin (B1) (as Thiamin Mononitrate)  100 mg 6667% 

Riboflavin (B2)   100 mg 58825 

Niacin (B3) (as Niacinamide)  100 mg 500% 

Vitamin B6 (as Pyridoxine Hydrochloride)  100 mg 5000% 

Folate,Folic Acid,Folacin   400 mcg 100% 

Vitamin B12 (as Cyanocobalamin)  150 mcg 2500% 

Biotin   100 mcg 33% 

Pantothenic acid (as Calcium d-Pantothenate)  100 mg 1000% 

Calcium (as Calcium Carbonate)  50 mg 5% 

Iodine (as Kelp)  100 mcg 67% 

Magnesium (as Magnesium Oxide)  50 mg 13% 

Zinc (as Zinc Oxide)  15 mg 100% 

Selenium (as Selenium Yeast)  150 mcg 214% 

Copper (as Cupric Oxide)  2 mg 100% 

Manganese (as Manganese Gluconate)  10 mg 500% 

Chromium (as GTF Chromium Yeast)  100 mcg 83% 

Molybdenum (as Molybdenum Yeast)  150 mcg 200% 

Potassium (as Potassium Chloride)  10 mg 0% 

Boron (as Boron Gluconate)  1 mg  


Chlorine Bitartrate   50 mg* 

Inositol   25 mg* 

Para-Aminobenzoid Acid (PABA)   50 mg* 

Trimethylglycine (TMG)   25 mg* 

Citrus Bioflavanoid Complex   25 mg* 

Rutin Powder   10 mg* 

Hesperidin Complex   5 mg* 

Quercetin Dihydrate   10 mg* 

Natural Carotenoid Complex   15 mg* 

N-Acetyl-L-cysteine (NAC)   10.5 mg* 

Amylase   10 mg* 

Lipase   5 mg* 

Protease   2 mg* 

Cellulase   5 mg* 

Lycopene   200 mcg* 

Alpha-lipoic Acid   4.5 mg* 

Green Tea Leaves (Camellia sinensis)  15 mg* 

* Daily Value not established.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Ultra mega gold...



That's great, but the 50mg of Para-Aminobenzoid Acid (PABA) in your pills a LETHAL DOSE!!!  However, the 10mg in mine is a guaranteed road to eternal life.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2002)

Para what???  I don't even know what it is! You wimp!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2002)

I used to take B vitamins separately and they always had a very foul smell.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey, btw IAB, I had to take my Jekyll to the shop today. My rear piston is leaking fluid. Luckily, It has done this twice already and we didn't know what it was, so Magura is sending me a whole new one free! Hopefully get it friday.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Hey, btw IAB, I had to take my Jekyll to the shop today. My rear piston is leaking fluid. Luckily, It has done this twice already and we didn't know what it was, so Magura is sending me a whole new one free! Hopefully get it friday.



Sweeeet!!  Not the leak, but the good customer service.  

I'm looking for (another) new bike.  I am killing mine.  In the past three weeks, I've warped my big ring, bent a rim, broke the chain, and bent my derailleur hanger.    I could just upgrade all the parts, but buying a new bike is more fun.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2002)

I know I getting off subject, but what do you have now?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I know I getting off subject, but what do you have now?



Who cares if we're getting off the subject!?  

I have a 2001 Rocky Mountain Spice.  I want another full suspension bike.  I've going to check out the RM Slayer, Santa Cruz Bullit, and Gary Fisher Sugar.  I need something stronger than the Spice.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2002)

Have you seen the new Cannondale Scapel Team Replica w/ Headshok Lefty Carbon Elo? Sweet! But the price.........I think between 4500 and $5000. Mbc should let you have one of those!!! Tell her I said it was ok!!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2002)

I think both Santa Cruz and Gary Fisher make good bikes. Never heard of the other. I am still partial to the Jekyll. I ride mine in the smokey mountains on single track.........It climbs and decends great! You would  be surprised what a single Lefty can do!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Have you seen the new Cannondale Scapel Team Replica w/ Headshok Lefty Carbon Elo? Sweet! But the price.........I think between 4500 and $5000. Mbc should let you have one of those!!! Tell her I said it was ok!!



Crap, that's a lot of dough to drop on a ride!    For that price though, the bikes must be sweet.  I have not tried the Jekyll, but I have nothing but good things.

With today's technology, it's hard to find a _bad_ bike.  You just need to find something that you like and that you feel comfortable on.  I'm going for a bike that I can punish and still keep in one piece.  And they ain't cheap!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2002)

True! You need to at least look at the Jekyll's If there is a dealer near you! If not you can always look at them at www.cannondale.com. You can get a decent one for around 2g. That's still a lot of money though!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2002)

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/00/cusa/model-0VN7L.html

This is what I have!!2000 model.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 18, 2002)

IAB...wanted to bump this for you to see!


----------

